# Untimed therapy codes



## bjmontana (Apr 18, 2012)

I am fairly new to coding for physical therapy; I understand that code 97012 is an untimed code and generally would only be billed with one unit- however if the traction is performed on two different body parts would that qualify for coverage of the second one (using a modifier to cover the second one of course) or can this code only be billed once per patient encounter regardless of how, where, when or why?  Would appreciate feedback please.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 18, 2012)

no because the code states 1 or more areas.


----------

